# General > Sport >  Regional Sports Facility to be designed and costed

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Regional Sports Facility to be designed and costed* 


Highland Council has agreed funding of up to £150,000 to develop detailed designs and costings for a Regional Sports Facility.   The project planning is to be taken forward in line with the Council's Programme commitment to work with partners to progress the delivery of a regional sports facility for the Highlands in Inverness incorporating indoor cycling, tennis and athletics as part of our aim of promoting the Highlands as a great place to live, work and visit.   [Read Full Article]

----------

